# Food coloring? Any types that are toxic to birds?



## Luti-Kriss

So I bought a popsicle stick toy for my birds a little over a week ago. And they destroyed it in 4 days. Lol. So I decided instead of just going to get another toy I'll go get more popsicle sticks and color them myself. I hear you're supposed to use food coloring to color the wood. Any particular kinds I should avoid? Or are they all safe for birds?


----------



## cheekyboy

All food colouring that you'd find in the supermarket for cakes etc should be fine for birds  I personally wouldnt consider using anything else. The only thing is that if it gets wet your birdies might change colours  haha.


----------



## clawnz

I would only use natural colouring. That's if you need to use any colouring at all.
If you read the blurb on some of the so called safe food colouring in food products you may not be able to find out what it is, only a number? And that's a worry.


----------



## C M

I agree only use natural coloring if at all possible. Some artificial colorants have been linked to increasing cancer risk in laboratory testing animals and humans both


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Natural coloring? Do you just mean natural food coloring? 
Sorry if I sound like a moron, but I know absolutely nothing about coloring/dyeing things. I don't even know how to dye my own hair xD


----------



## bird brain

I see you are in the US. Someone I know sells the VitaCritter dyes which can be used to safely colour any wooden toys. Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.forbirdssaketoys.com/VitaCritter_c_11.html


----------

